# ...*Hergestellt von*



## Lolipu (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich mit meinen Main z.B. irgend ein Hemd herstelle und an meinen Banktwink schicke, steht da immer hergestellt von..
Kann man das irgendwie ausblenden oder sehen das die Mitspieler gar nicht wenn es im Auktionshaus liegt?


----------



## Lysozyma (13. Juni 2011)

Nein das kannst du nicht ausstellen. Zumindest ist mir noch keine Möglichkeit aufgefallen, da ich auch schon danach gesucht habe. Man sieht es auch bei Rüstungsteilen, Taschen, etc.


----------



## Lolipu (13. Juni 2011)

hmmm...habe es grad getestet. Ins AH gestellt auf Main umgelogt und wenn ich das ins AH suche steht irgendwie nicht mehr hergestellt von. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2011)

Ja, das siehst du erst wieder wenn du das Teil aus dem Briefkasten nimmst. Im AH war es noch nie sichtbar, wer, was hergestellt hat.


----------



## Lolipu (13. Juni 2011)

Lolipu schrieb:


> hmmm...habe es grad getestet. Ins AH gestellt auf Main umgelogt und wenn ich das ins AH suche steht irgendwie nicht mehr hergestellt von. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen?



aaah ok...das heisst wenn es einen Käufer findet sieht das derjenige nicht von wem es hergestellt wurde auch wenn er es aus den Briefkasten nimmt?


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2011)

Wenn es aus dem Briefkasten genommen wird, ist es wieder sichtbar. Lässt sich nicht ändern.
Einzige Möglichkeit wäre mit den hergestellten Sachen einen Serverwechsel zu machen, dann sind die Namen des Herstellers weg. Ich denke aber, dass das keine Option für dich ist


----------



## Lolipu (13. Juni 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn es aus dem Briefkasten genommen wird, ist es wieder sichtbar. Lässt sich nicht ändern.



Hmm schade...Danke fürs antworten!


----------



## Avolus (13. Juni 2011)

Es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit...
Der Charakter, der die Teile hergestellt hatte, muss einfach nur gelöscht werden.

Auch wenn das keine reelle Option ist, ist es dennoch ein Mittel zum Zweck ^^


----------



## madmurdock (14. Juni 2011)

Ich habe alle Taschen fuer Twinks selbst gebaut und ein paar sind nach einem Kostenlosen Char Transfer nun ohne Namen, während andere noch den Namen drunter stehen haben. Wobei ich auch mal ein lilanes Hemd (blaues seltenes Rezept) gebaut habe zu Classiczeiten und habe den Beruf gekickt und einen anderen gewaehlt. Nach dem KCT stand aber trotzdem noch der Herstellername auf dem Hemd, obwohl ich den CHar umbenennen musste. Find das System mit der "Signatur" also recht willkuerlich. ^^


----------

